# Visiting San Diego- bike rental, routes?



## xls (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm visiting San Diego for a few days in February and I have Saturday, Feb 23rd to go ride. I'm planning to rent a bike.
Can you recommend a good shop to rent from? I'll be staying on Coronado. 

I'm thinking to ride Mt. Palomar but I'm open to other (better?) options. Are there some other good local loops (all-day)? Maybe there are some groups rides or some event that I could join? I'm also open to MTB if there's something fun to ride.

I'll have a rental car so I can drive to the start.

Will rep for any info you provide!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Michael15 (Aug 17, 2010)

I've had friends rent bikes from Nytro in Encinitas. They rent Cervelo S2's i believe. There are several shop rides on Saturday but most of them are around 40miles with 2500ish ft of climbing. Palomar would be really good but be careful of the weather it can be cold/snowing up there.


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

Hollands is on Coronado, right on Orange Ave. They have mostly Specialized. You can reserve one on their website. Plenty of other stores around but that one would be closest to where you're staying. But if you wanted to ride in other parts of the county, there are a few other stores that I know rents bikes.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

In addition to Holland which was mentioned there is Moment on Pt. Loma in Liberty Station that has had high end rentals in the past. 

Regarding Saturday Feb 23rd you could ride up the coast to Encinitas to the Ride bike shop and do the Swami's A or B ride and then ride back which would be all morning as you'd need to start early. If you parked along E. Mission Bay Dr just north of the Sea World/Tecolote exit off I-5 you could ride from there about 6:15-6:30, make the Swami's B start at 7:45 or leave a little later and ride with the animals on the A ride at 8:10. Either way you'll get probably around 80 miles. Often there are riders heading out to Palomar and back from Swami's - if you did that I would suggest starting closer to Encinitas as that would be a long ride without the trip up/down the coast. I wouldn't do Palomar in inclement weather as it can snow at the higher elevations and a lot of the roads you'll use to get there and back are less than ideal. 

There's plenty of mountain biking too, I would recommend MountainBikeBill's Mountain biking Trail Reviews, Videos and Pictures and look at options like Tour de Noble for an all day adventure in the mountains, again weather permitting. Mtn bike rentals are harder to come by, but North of the Border in Sorrento Valley I believe has some rentals.


----------

